# Derelict Farm House Ayrshire



## beetle70 (Jul 4, 2011)

The farmhouse has been earmarked for demolition and redevelopment as part of a growing urban estate area. There is also a couple of cottages on the road into the farm that have been bricked up and left to decay. I had a good look around the inside of the farmhouse and outbuildings and there was still bits and pieces left over from when it became derelict. I have found references to the building dating back to 1836 when an urn containing human ash was found close to the property and is now in a museum. 

The farm house has a 'c' shaped courtyard where this picture was taken from 






The outhouses contain a combination of milking stalls that still have the old clay pots in place





.... and stables. Obvioulsy at some point the owners were into competition as there are a number of rosettes, bridles and saddles left in various stages of decay.

















Inside one of the outhouses there were a number of hessian bags hanging up which I never checked









The house itself was pretty well untouched apart from some windows being smashed





























A good day out but quite sad to see another piece of the local history disappearing.


----------



## kathyms (Jul 4, 2011)

*thank you, a good report and photos.*

so true, it is so sad to see these homes get into this state.


----------



## Janey68 (Jul 5, 2011)

What a shame. Such lovely buildings.

Great pics


----------



## oldscrote (Jul 5, 2011)

A nice old building I love the ornate bannisters.It's a pity there was no champagne left in the box in picture ten.

http://www.activbournemouth.com/classifieds/Other/200624229541-3431.html


----------



## smiler (Jul 5, 2011)

That is a wonderful find, I loved looking at the pics, thank you for sharing.


----------



## okidoke (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice to see a dresser exactly the same as the one ive got!


----------



## Janey68 (Jul 5, 2011)

It certainly is a lovely place.

The dresser is very nice i agree


----------



## scribble (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice fireplaces.


----------



## beetle70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Not only was the Champaigne finished so wat the can of Carlberg )

The old dresser had a matching wardrobe which had been taken out to one of the outhouses but was in slightly worse condition than the dresser..... if that was possible. Going thorough some of the other photos it also shows that the people who owned the house had also built a Sauna in the up stairs of the farm house - just what we need in the West of Scotland )


----------

